# Best digital camera under 10000 INR



## Krishna (Jun 18, 2014)

I want to buy a camera within
10k but as i am a totally noob
about cameras i cant decide
between models, so your help will
be appreciated..
Its main purpose will be Full HD
recording, Good image stability
(while recording videos), Crisp
images, Good low light capturing
etc.. other technical specifications
are unknown to me [like ISO(i dont
know what is that),Sensor, shutter
speed, etc..]
Please guide me through this..
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 18, 2014)

Nikon S6500 is an option

Also if you could tell your requirements it would be easy to help....Like what would you be sooting more, how much zoom you want, manual or only automatic controls required etc etc


----------



## Krishna (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for replying kaz,
its main use will be shooting in low light, sceneries, panoramas(optional) etc.
and regarding zoom, it may be 16x or 32x. But full HD video recording is a must..

Another thing i wanted to know that is canon ixus 255HS any good?
Please reply ASAP


----------



## kaz (Jun 18, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Thanks for replying kaz,
> its main use will be shooting in low light, sceneries, panoramas(optional) etc.
> and regarding zoom, it may be 16x or 32x. But full HD video recording is a must..
> 
> ...



255HS is a good camera indeed....
Its not available online maybe you should look in local stores 

- - - Updated - - -

And optical zoom is only 10x in IXUS 255 HS....


----------



## Krishna (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks for replying once again.
 i went to local stores in bangalore today but i couldnt find ixus255/265 anywhere.. but instead i got 
two others models that i shortlisted earlier i.e. nikon s6500 and sony dscwx-80..
now i am confused between these two.. so please tell me which one of these two would be better and value for money
thanks once again
.!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2014)

Both are almost the same...Some difference though:
S6500 has a bigger and better screen 3" vs 2.7", more zoom 12x vs 8x
But WX80 on the other hand is slimmer, lighter and has more battery life 240shots vs 150shots...

I think S6500 is a better camera and Image Quality is better in low light as well


----------



## Krishna (Jun 19, 2014)

ok... will  go for the s6500 one..

Thanks for your suggestion..


----------



## satinder (Jun 19, 2014)

My vote is for
Nikon S6500


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2014)

Krishna said:


> ok... will  go for the s6500 one..
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion..



Welcome Bro!!!!
Do share your clicks here: *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread.html


----------



## Krishna (Jun 25, 2014)

Will do it bro..!!


----------



## Shenoi (Jul 19, 2014)

Before buying a digital camera, doing a basic research is essential. There are some great review websites around that give expert and user reviews on every camera in the market.

For 10k, you will not get a quality one. Checkout the best retailers providing discounts and offers for the product you are going to buy. One way to save yourself some cash is with the accessories. If you have accessories of your previous digital cameras that are compatible with your new one, you can use it.

One month before, I have relocated from mumbai to hyderabad. I'm really new to that city. I was in need of purchasing home appliances and other stuffs for my home. I browsed google and found this online shopping site in hyderabad.


----------



## nancytrip (Aug 15, 2014)

best camera we've found for under $200 is the Canon 340 HS.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 18, 2014)

Krishna said:


> thanks for replying once again.
> i went to local stores in bangalore today but i couldnt find ixus255/265 anywhere.. but instead i got
> two others models that i shortlisted earlier i.e. nikon s6500 and sony dscwx-80..
> now i am confused between these two.. so please tell me which one of these two would be better and value for money
> ...



If you are ok with online purchase then you can get IXUS 265HS at Amazon:
Buy Canon IXUS 265 HS 16 MP Point and Shoot (Black) with 12x Optical Zoom Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

This camera is also on my wishlist too


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 21, 2014)

My recommendation, balancing a good, sharp lens with good zoom and reasonable image quality (don't expect miracles), go for the Olympus SZ-14, or Samsung ST200F/WB30F. These will provide a good balance of features vs. image quality for the price range. Nikon S6500 is a good option and has a CMOS sensor as compared to the other 2 cameras I have mentioned, but the other two have nifty features (Samsung) and a better lens (Olympus).

P.S. *The Olympus SZ-14 model allows you to take microscopic shots (for real) *. If you ever enjoyed looking at cheek cells in biology lab, here's your second chance to do it! See the review below:

Budget Camera Review - it's not what you spend, it's what you buy.



> The tele macro abilities of the SZ-14 / SZ-12 cameras make super macros irrelevant and it is well known in professional photography that a true macro lens does not need to be within an inch of a subject to bring it in close, a good macro lens will allow you to photograph a tiny subject from a distance which will allow you to keep light on your subject. However, this level of detail - the ability to photograph living cells and micro organisms from feet away is something not seen before in a consumer level camera.



I am unaware of any other camera in this price range that will allow such capabilities. That alone should give this camera an edge over others.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

Get Panasonic (Edit) TZ 25/30. Its still the very best.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get Panasonic TX25/30. Its still the very best.


Did you meant TZ25/30 ??
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.8950 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Silver Online - Panasonic : Flipkart.com


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Yup...He did


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

Not to forget the same sensor of lumix fz 150....


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Not to forget the same sensor of lumix fz 150....



But, it has been discontinued

- - - Updated - - -

Also budget is 10k


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

What I meant was Panasonic lumix tz25 & the most popular bridge camera Panasonic lumix fz150 share same sensor. 

Tz 25 is very good camera for the price of 8950.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

sandynator said:


> What I meant was Panasonic lumix tz25 & the most popular bridge camera Panasonic lumix fz150 share same sensor.
> 
> Tz 25 is very good camera for the price of 8950.



Yeah


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

TZ25 is still available despite the newer TZ 30. He won't go wrong with either.

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Did you meant TZ25/30 ??
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.8950 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Silver Online - Panasonic : Flipkart.com



Yes I meant the TZ25/30.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

If wifi, gps & touch screen not required tz25 is best. Btw tz 30 nowhere to be seen online & tz25 is only on f/k, snapdeal & amazon.
I had read few year back on international sites that in terms of image quality tz 25 is slightly above tz30. Moreover initial firmware of tz30 was buggy for GPS not sure if its solved in updated firmware.

Tz 40 which is said to be best ever tz series camera is also out in India around 22-23k while tz 60 has made its presence in international market. 
Last few stock of tz25  remaining as its launched 2yrs back.

Its such a pity that Panasonic are not able to market them well in India, hardly any offline presence except few reputed camera marketplaces.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

Btw tz25 & tz30 are launched at the same time. Tz 30 with higher pixel count, wifi & GPS.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

TZ30 is available in Snapdeal but way overpriced. Its better to get it from Flipkart though right now its outta stock.


----------

